# Lump on my goats side.



## simplycountry (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, about a month ago we did our worming and CD&T vaccinations for our 3 goats. I held the goats while my husband gave the shots and the wormer. Now we have one of our wethers with a lump coming up on his side. It is near the shoulder high up on the right side. The lump is loosing hair. I have a feeling that this is where the shot was given, but hubby can't recall exactly where he administered the shot....soooo any suggestions on what it is or what to do about it? Should we be worried or will it go away? Thanks in advance.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

It is almost 100% certainly from the CDT injection - they make somewhat firm lumps and can loose hair. They usually almost go away - but the hair will grown back soon, regardless.
My vet said to give the shots in the back leg muscle to avoid this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought 2 goats last year and kept them separated for 3 weeks. Sure enough the 4th week the wether had a lump on his side. Came up almost overnight. I freaked out. Three days later the doeling had a lump in almost the same place. The vet and I figured out that's where they got their vaccination. I was finally able to get ahold of the owner on the 4th day after I got home from the Vet and he said that's where he gave them their shot. 

Breathe. They're going to be OK.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Depending on the age and history of the wether and your herd, it is still possible that it could be CL. Unless I'm mistaken, there IS a lymph node in the armpit area too. Personally, if I ever got any lump I would likely send it off for testing... then again, I'm pretty paranoid. Most likely it is from the vaccination, however. I've read that it's caused when the shot is given between the layers of the skin, instead of under. It happens a LOT.

The lumps are the reason I give my shots IM... no lumps to worry about to upset buyers or need testing.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah gonna start giving mine IM from now on. Sugar got a lump where I gave the vaccine at, hard lump, loosing hair, to me looks terrible(my goats better not get lumps!!) and it seems like its gonna stay there forever, anyways freaked me out too. So its IM for CD&T from now on.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The first (and only!) time I ever gave CDT sub-q, I had lumps that lasted at LEAST 8 months, and they did loose hair. However, they eventually went away and was fine. I believe I freaked and asked on this forum too, thinking I had CL! Except, not knowing better I had given the shots over the shoulderblades (like cats/dogs) instead of in the armpit area where you're supposed to.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Most likely it is nothing more than a vaccination lump and will go away.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

These don't change in size much - they stay about as big around as a nickle - maybe a quarter - and are pretty hard.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I give my CD & T shots over the ribs. I do end up with some lumps, including some with hair loss, but there is no way to mistake that lump for CL because there are no lymph nodes over the ribcage. I am not comfortable with giving a shot like this IM because I do not want my goats going around with a sterile abcess like this in the muscle, possibly causing lameness. I prefer the unsightly lump over the left ribcage to that option.


----------



## simplycountry (Apr 26, 2010)

Well.. my mind has eased, as I think it is also from the vaccination. Luckily! This is the first time we gave them ourselves.. live and learn. Soo... what is IM? What's the best way to give it? Thanks for all the information!!


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I'm with saanengirl. I read over the rib cage is the best so you know the lump is not CL with the no lymph nodes there. Also Covexin8 is notorious for lumps that last a long long time plus the injection site needs to be super clean so it doesn't cyst up and burst. I also read somewhere that if it does pus up and needs drained that the vaccine was ineffective and needs to be re given.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Laverne said:


> I'm with saanengirl. I read over the rib cage is the best so you know the lump is not CL with the no lymph nodes there. Also Covexin8 is notorious for lumps that last a long long time plus the injection site needs to be super clean so it doesn't cyst up and burst. I also read somewhere that if it does pus up and needs drained that the vaccine was ineffective and needs to be re given.


I had a wether and his sister lump up at the site, over the shoulder, and they both blew after a long time of looking like hard lumps. I panicked and had them tested immediately for CL. Both were negative and I later found out that I worried in vain. It was from the injection but I didn't know it was then ineffective. Crap, does that mean I had two goats running around not innoculated? I don't show, but I do want to have a healthy herd.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I read somewhere about the absessing making the vaccine not effective but that doesn't mean it is true. There is so much conflicting info out there but I will look for that info and post it here if I find it.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Yes if a CDT shot gets pus then it needs re done. This a quote from Vicki McGaugh-

Quote-'Your talking about two things. First a shot site (granuloma) which is the body producing antibodies sent to the shot site forming a lump, this is perfectly normal and in fact shows immunity. If a doe does not yet have immunity to the specific vaccine than little to no granuloma is formed, showing you how important that second shot will be to that kid. Second is an abcess, this is formed by dirt getting pushed into the shot site from a dirty needle, did you clean the skin and hair with alcohol before giving the shot? Dirt in the shot site brings white blood cells into the granuloma to kill the offending bacteria, the bacteria multiplies and an abcess form that bursts. And yes I think the vaccine has not had the chance to be effective when this happens, how can it? Vicki'


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

My vet said they didn't need re-given when we took ours by due to the lumps we got from them.


----------

